

The Bubble Phase and Bitcoin? - kirkouimet

See this:<p>http://steveblank.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/bubble-phases.jpg<p>And then this:<p>http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg60zvztgSzm1g10zm2g25<p>Thoughts?
======
wmf
Depending on how you scale the graph, you can reach the conclusion that the
bubble is over or just getting started.

~~~
dstein
Agreed, bitcoin is in the bear trap phase right now. Almost nobody knows about
bitcoin yet. Wait until the Federal Reserve starts banning bitcoin... that'll
mark the beginning of the bubble phase.

~~~
adrianwaj
One thing I can add is that the fact that the price is stable begets a climb
-- stability makes it more appealing. The next question is whether it is
artificially being kept stable and by whom and why.

------
regularfry
I'm more interested in this: [http://www.mendeley.com/research/nonlinear-
superexponential-...](http://www.mendeley.com/research/nonlinear-
superexponential-rational-model-speculative-financial-bubbles/)

